# Who owns the Willow Run herdname?



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Can someone tell me who owns the Willow Run herdname? I've been looking everywhere but haven't been able to find anything. I found it in the ADGA directory under active herdnames, but it wasn't under the breeder listing. I don't understand this, as it's one of the biggest names in Saanens. If anyone has any information on this I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if you are talking about the Willow run goat dairy in bellbrooke ohio that would be Dennis and Patti Dean. the COO is ron best


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I know the name well but dont know current status. Ill have to ask my other half on that.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

@enchantedgoats, Thank you very much! That's incredible, I had no idea Willow Run was the largest dairy herd in the US!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok asked the other half and here is the scoop. Willow Run, was owned by Denis and Patricia Dean and they dispersed in 2004. The were located in Ohio.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Ok asked the other half and here is the scoop. Willow Run, was owned by Denis and Patricia Dean and they dispersed in 2004. The were located in Ohio.


Yep, they are gone, but many of their animals are still out there and the genetics is all over the place


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes they are  They had some wonderful goats!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I had no idea they were gone! That's so sad! Well, that explains why I haven't been able to find anything on them.


----------

